# Century Kompressor Sport revisit



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I got out the last 2 days and threw teh Kompressor S with the 125, My intitial review was strictly with teh 150g. I have to say that this review is a little hard, My timing was spot on, and I really didnt get the response with teh 125 that I did with teh 150. I dont know if that is because my timing was right or if the rod is just better suited with teh 150. I can say that I increased my PB by over 40'. I was mainly using the x cast, and honestly a lot of things just fell into place the last couple of days. My timing has never been as good as it has been the past 2 days. 

The rod did perform well, but I didnt get the response that I did with teh 150. Usually if you hit one good there is a slight reverberation of the rod unloading, but I didnt feel it with the 125, it was as smooth as butter, very easy casting. 
All in all I am very satisfied with this rod, I cant say 100% that I am with the 125 on this rod, but I am extremely happy with my results so far, finally gettin over the 650' mark. I mainly focused on teh x cast,as I am trying to learn new techniques, and the rod did not dissapoint me in any way, but the PB's came off of the otg


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

I used my Kompressor sport again on the weekend and it reminded me why I like it so much for my fishing. 
Casting 125 gram leads with clip down rig the rod loves the smooth slow build up. 

The rod is capable of very good distances on the field


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Jeremy what is your review of this rod? I love your reviews and they have helped me a lot.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

One thing to keep in mind is that I am not a extremely powerful caster, I did get over 650' with this rod. I can only comment how it reacts to my cast and style, If anyone ever gives you the chance you should cast as many rods as possible to help find what fits you. It took a while but I am comfortable right now with teh Kompressor S, I may end up with somethign different after my cast progresses, its just a wait and see kind of thing.


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Highly recommend that people try as many rods as they can get their hands on as it is a process of matching power to weight and the ability of the caster to load the rod to its fullest. 

No point getting the most powerfull rod if you can't bend it.

I have progressively been working my way through rods from both Century and Zziplex as well as a number of others trying to find one that allows me to push the rod to its max and therefore get the highest possible lead speed.


----------

